# Boundary Waters Canoe Area - 2012



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

Here are a few pics from my last fishing trip in the Boundary Waters Canoe Area. The temps. were in the mid 80s when I got there and then a cold front with a hail storm blew in and fishing got better after that for the last couple of days. Caught most fish on the Zulu and Pop-Rs. Caught plenty of fish, just not too many big ones. Enjoy......

Fish on........


----------



## kingofamberley (Jul 11, 2012)

Those are some good lookin fish brother. I like that big fat pike!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Nice looking fish.


----------



## BassAddict83 (Sep 21, 2010)

Wow those are some pigs! What is that fish with the spinnerbait in it's mouth? Looks almost like a gigantic rockbass.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

beautiful fish!


----------



## Britam05 (Jun 16, 2012)

Great looking results from your Trip. That's a very nice Northern


----------



## MIKE*A (Apr 12, 2009)

Great pics! Did you go in Thru Ely or Gunflint? I've never done a solo trip....that is on my bucket list! Any good nature sightings?

Mike


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Looks good? What entry point? I think I'm headed to little gab next year. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## chris1162 (Mar 12, 2008)

nice fish. we went to pine lake area this year and also caught great numbers but not too many monsters. We did get some 40 plus walleyes days in though on one of the lakes.


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

would love to have more info on your trip. I've always dreamed of going there. Did you use an outfitter?


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

chris1162 said:


> nice fish. we went to pine lake area this year and also caught great numbers but not too many monsters. We did get some 40 plus walleyes days in though on one of the lakes.


We need to get back to skompat island . Catching Fivers til our arms fall off. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

BassAddict83 said:


> Wow those are some pigs! What is that fish with the spinnerbait in it's mouth? Looks almost like a gigantic rockbass.


Yep, that was a rockbass. Actually that was the last fish I caught. It was the biggest rockbass I caught this year that is for sure.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

MIKE*A said:


> Great pics! Did you go in Thru Ely or Gunflint? I've never done a solo trip....that is on my bucket list! Any good nature sightings?
> 
> Mike


Went thru Ely. I was on a point of my campsite casting a Pop-R when I hear this loud snort. I looked about 100 yards to my right and on the shore was a big buck. The snort was so loud it almost spooked me. Then about 5 seconds later as I was looking at it, it snorted again. I think there was another buck back there in the woods and this deer wasn't happy about it. It creeped back into the woods and I heard it snort again. Had some grouse flying around camp one day. I had a big bird, maybe a bald eagle about take my head off when I was walking off the river to the trail back to the main portage. It just missed my head, it came from behind me, I ducked for a second and when I looked up all I could see was a big black wing span heading into the trail. Freaked me out!


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

leftfordead88 said:


> Looks good? What entry point? I think I'm headed to little gab next year.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Entry point 24 - Fall


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

chris1162 said:


> nice fish. we went to pine lake area this year and also caught great numbers but not too many monsters. We did get some 40 plus walleyes days in though on one of the lakes.


I caught some walleyes but they were mostly small. The biggest was 18 inches.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

ClickerCrazy said:


> would love to have more info on your trip. I've always dreamed of going there. Did you use an outfitter?


No, I used to live and work up there, so no need for an outfitter. I have been on over 60 trips. Just PM any questions you might have. I also have trip reports and articles written on the area. I can suggest different outfitters depending on what you want to do and where you want to go. Just PM me or send an email to - [email protected] - put in the title - BWCA - and ask what ever questions you might have.


----------



## GatorB (Jul 24, 2006)

Just to give QueticoMike some props and reinforce his cred here...

I went on a Quetico trip (Quetico is the Canadian side of Boundary Waters) with 7 other guys this summer. Mike's help in planning the trip from gear to route to fishing advice was instrumental. I would definitely encourage anyone to do a BWCA/Quetico trip at least once in your life, and make sure to email Mike for advice!


----------



## ChrisCreekWalker (Mar 20, 2009)

leftfordead88 said:


> We need to get back to skompat island . Catching Fivers til our arms fall off.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Some poor fisherman is going to be looking for skompat island now...


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Mike, I can see you in a retirement job as a back country guide.


----------



## QueticoMike (Sep 25, 2008)

backlashed said:


> Mike, I can see you in a retirement job as a back country guide.


I did some guiding up there when I lived in Ely, MN. back in 2007. Yes, I could see doing it again if or when I move back up there.


----------

